# My new FC



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Getting ready for the 2013 race season, doing my regular pre-season build and, leaving the 61cm S Works and built up a 58cm Fc. Love this ride!!!


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks good, what's the weight?


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Sadly, 14.6 pounds. Had to insert some lead tape in the seat tube!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Andy Pancroft said:


> Sadly, 14.6 pounds. Had to insert some lead tape in the seat tube!


That's still amazing. Just built this 56 FC up and it sit's right at 14.9 with a lighter set of wheels (1260g). Good ride for sure and a better deal. Felt should be selling these frames like hot cakes.
View attachment 272544


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice!!! Looks good!!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Crashed today on a fast training ride. Bruised lung, several fractured ribs and ligament damage to my shoulder. More importantly, my one week old FC frame is nearly cracked in two at the top tube. Rear derailleur hanger sheared off, rear shifter cracked, helmet cracked and front wheel not looking good.

Oh well. Could have been much worse as always. Time to look into the crash replacement policy. I'd be laughing if it didn't hurt so much. LOL!
View attachment 272727


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Glad your injuries are not worse! Sucks about the frame but that can be replaced before you are ready for it.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Fireform said:


> Glad your injuries are not worse! Sucks about the frame but that can be replaced before you are ready for it.


Agreed. I'll either crash replace or Calfee (if possible)...Too bad Calfee can't repair my body.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

I know this has to be a culmination of many changes but, yesterday's ride in our 12 degree day took me over a regular 61 mile/4700 ft ascent ride. As I review my Edge 800, I see things that I "felt" during and throughout the ride. My regular 6% grade was ridden in 53/15 vs. 53x18 and at an avg. cadence of 70 rpm, which was about the same in the 53x18. Little steeper grade, which I typically drop to 46/18 was done at 53/18. This ride, was 16 minutes faster than my best ride in 2012, on the same circuit, on my previous bike. 

I am coming off of a 2012 61cm S-Works Roubaix - which is now a fixie - with 177.5 cranks and onto a 2013 Fc with 175 cranks. I knew after my first crit in 2012 that the Roubaix was a mistake....slow to accelerate and a slug on ascents. But, this Felt is very lively!!! I just can't believe the difference!!! I am excited for this year's racing season to begin!!! I know that I gone to a smaller bike, more aggressive geometry and lighter frame, shorter cranks, etc. Just wondering, what most or any of you think may be the single biggest changer or, is it all of the above??


----------

